# प्रबन्धन > मुझे कुछ कहना है >  नकारात्मक रेपो

## punjaban rajji kaur

ऐसा एक सूत्र पहले भी बनाया था मैंने , पर उस समय ख़ास कारणों से बंद हो गया था/ कारन मुझे पता नहीं/ अब माहोल बदल चूका है/

एक शेर बनता है-
\
लेकिन ये क्या बताऊँ अब हाल दूसरा है/
वो साल दूसरा था, ये साल दूसरा है// हा हा central 14
 वाह वाह

ओके मुद्दे की बात/ नकारात्मक    रेपो shuru  की jani chahiye    /  वैसे भी अब सबकी  रेपो देने  की ताकत कम ही रह गयी है:pointlol: तो नकारात्मक रेपो  से बड़े बड़े शातिर  लोगोcentral 141 का तो वैसे ही कुछ नहीं बिगड़ेगा/ बचे हम जैसे  नवागत:anna: , हमें परवाह नहीं/ किसी को बात बुरी लगे तो झट से नकारात्मक रेपो  देना मुझे/
क्यूँ  , है न अछि बात/
तो मेरे प्यारे  दोस्तों/ आओ और सूत्र को आगे बढाओ.

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

मुझे तो नकारात्मक रेपो मिल भी गया/ ऐसा कैसे हुआ? हा हा 
गलत बात है ये तो/

----------


## AVF000

_अहा हा हा हा…_
_रज्जी…लगी रहो… और हम डेढ़ सयाने बनने के सपने देखते रहें। अरे हमी क्यूँ … प्र*** भी।
_

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

आप अगर ऐसे लिखोगे तो कोई समझेगा की मैं मजाक उड़ा रही हूँ प्रभंधन का/ ऐसा तो मर करिए युवराज जी/ 
हा हा 



> _अहा हा हा हा…_
> _रज्जी…लगी रहो… और हम डेढ़ सयाने बनने के सपने देखते रहें। अरे हमी क्यूँ … प्र*** भी।
> _

----------


## AVF000

_चलो माना… अब नहीं लिखता … खुश!!!
वैसे पहले भी बहुत मजा आता था जब सूत्र के नाम वाली रैपो मिलती थी… अब वो दिन कहाँ।_ 


> आप अगर ऐसे लिखोगे तो कोई समझेगा की मैं मजाक उड़ा रही हूँ प्रभंधन का/ ऐसा तो मर करिए युवराज जी/ 
> हा हा

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

> _चलो माना… अब नहीं लिखता … खुश!!!
> वैसे पहले भी बहुत मजा आता था जब सूत्र के नाम वाली रैपो मिलती थी… अब वो दिन कहाँ।_


आपका मतलब सूत्र अच्छा लगता था किसी को तब रेपो मिलती थी?
 अगर आपका मतलब yahi है तो अब थोडा सा बदलाव है/ अब आपका सूत्र जिसे अच्छा लग्न है, उसे तो अच्छा ही लगेगा और जिसे नहीं, उसे नहीं चाहे कुछ भी कर लीजिये/ और एक औत्र शर्त/ अगर आप रेपो के बादशाह है तो आपका सूत्र नवगतो (जिन्हें रेपो के बारे में दस साल पुराने सदस्यों से भी ज्यादा ज्ञान है ) को भी पसंद आएगा/
हा हा

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

और आप लिखना मत बंद कीजिये/ ये एक रेकुएस्ट समझिये

----------


## AVF000

_अहा हा हा हा… 
कमाल है इतना सच कैसे जानो?
लाल वाली … तब मजा इस बात में आता था कि चलो जिसने भी दी उसका तो बैन्ड बज गया। रैपो-सैपो से तो ना तभी याराना था ना आज है। मिले ना मिले कोई फर्क़ नहीं पैंदा।_


> आपका मतलब सूत्र अच्छा लगता था किसी को तब रेपो मिलती थी?
>  अगर आपका मतलब yahi है तो अब थोडा सा बदलाव है/ अब आपका सूत्र जिसे अच्छा लग्न है, उसे तो अच्छा ही लगेगा और जिसे नहीं, उसे नहीं चाहे कुछ भी कर लीजिये/ और एक औत्र शर्त/ अगर आप रेपो के बादशाह है तो आपका सूत्र नवगतो (जिन्हें रेपो के बारे में दस साल पुराने सदस्यों से भी ज्यादा ज्ञान है ) को भी पसंद आएगा/
> हा हा

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

अब जबकि सबकी रेपो लेने देने की पॉवर समान हो गयी है (जैसा की मैंने सुना  है ) उस में नकारात्मक रेपो से किसी के हरे बिंदु घटने के असार कम ही है,  जिसका दर सता रहा होगा सबको/ हा हा
और साथ ही सोने पे सुहागा ये की नाम भी साथ ही लिखा आएगा/ तो सच्चे और अछे सदस्य ही नकारात्मक रेपो देंगे/ (या फिर नवागत हा हा हा )

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

अच्छाई और बुराई 
सकारात्मक अंक सदस्य अपनी फेक आई डी से देते थे , और नकारात्मक अंक अपनी पावरफुल आई डी से , वो भी बिना कारन लिखें 
पर अब एषा नहीं हो पायेगा ,
नकारात्मक की सुविधा सुरु होनी चाहिए....
इससे एक फायदा तो होगा "फोरम पर से गुट बाज़ी समाप्त हो जाएगी "

----------


## AVF000

_क्रान्ति करवाने का इरादा है मित्र…_ 


> *काहे कहूँ मैं तुम्हे बुरा, काहे रखें मन में द्वेष,
> रहने दो मित्रों उसे वैसे ही , काहे बढाये क्लेश ......*


_
फिर तो बात अधूरी रह गयी। यदि आईपी की बात करें तो बेवकूफी लगती है और यदि मैक की बात करें तो वो आप किसी भी सामान्य तरीके से पता नहीं लगा सकते।
हमें नहीं लगता युवराज के लिये किसी सबूत की जरूरत होगी। हमारे लिये तो जितने मुँह उतनी बातें होती है दोस्त। फिर भी कभी शक हो तो आप जरूर दूर कर सकती हो।_



> सबूत क्या हो सकता है/ अब उसे एक वीडियो बनाकर तो यहाँ अपलोड करवा नहीं  सकती की मैं फलन फलां का के नाम से फोरम पर हूँ/ पर इतनी गारंटी रखती हूँ  की जब भी कोई पकड़ा है पक्के आधार पर पकड़ा है/  ऐसे ही किसी की प्रविष्टियाँ  मिलती जुलती देख कर नहीं/ और आप ने बोल दिया की आप ही युवराज हो वरना सबूत  की बात चले तो फिर इसका भी क्या सबूत दे पाओगे?
> क्या आप भी ...

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> यहाँ लोकतांत्रिक व्यवस्था लागू है सभी को बोलने का हक़ है ......... वैसे वकील साहब (मन-वकील) जी भी वयस्क हैं


 जादा बोलेंगे तो इस सूत्र का भी वही हस्र होगा ... मतलब ताला लगा दिया जायेगा

----------


## AVF000

_अहा हा हा हा… दोस्त,
फोरमतांत्रिक या मंचतांत्रिक … कोई लोकतांत्रिक-वांत्रिक व्यवस्था मंचों पर नहीं चलती। यकीन ना हो तो किसी से भी पूछ सकते हैं।
रज्जो जी ने ये तो कभी नहीं कहा की वकील साहब बच्चे हैं।_:baby:


> यहाँ लोकतांत्रिक व्यवस्था लागू है सभी को बोलने का हक़ है ......... वैसे वकील साहब (मन-वकील) जी भी वयस्क हैं

----------


## Koffkongen

_
फिर तो बात अधूरी रह गयी। यदि आईपी की बात करें तो बेवकूफी लगती है और यदि मैक की बात करें तो वो आप किसी भी सामान्य तरीके से पता नहीं लगा सकते।
हमें नहीं लगता युवराज के लिये किसी सबूत की जरूरत होगी। हमारे लिये तो जितने मुँह उतनी बातें होती है दोस्त। फिर भी कभी शक हो तो आप जरूर दूर कर सकती हो।_[/QUOTE]


माफ कीजिएगा आपकी पोस्ट युवराज जी के स्टैंडर्ड की बिलकुल नहीं है, अपनी बात रखने के लिये माफी चाहूँगा

----------


## Koffkongen

जो मित्र फोरम के सुपर स्टार सदस्यो को किसी दूसरी आईडी से आके अपनी आईडी बताते है उनको नेगेटिव रेपो जरूर मिलना चाहिये अपनी पोस्ट से आईडी को स्ट्रॉंग बनाए ये नहीं की मुफ्त के रस्गुले गटक जाये

----------


## AVF000

_स्टैन्डर की कौन सोच रहा है! अब कृपया अपनी बात तो रखें।_


> माफ कीजिएगा आपकी पोस्ट युवराज जी के स्टैंडर्ड की बिलकुल नहीं है, अपनी बात रखने के लिये माफी चाहूँगा

----------


## AVF000

_सही बात… और आगे…:)_


> जो मित्र फोरम के सुपर स्टार सदस्यो को किसी दूसरी आईडी से आके अपनी आईडी बताते है उनको नेगेटिव रेपो जरूर मिलना चाहिये अपनी पोस्ट से आईडी को स्ट्रॉंग बनाए ये नहीं की मुफ्त के रस्गुले गटक जाये

----------


## Koffkongen

> _स्टैन्डर की कौन सोच रहा है! अब कृपया अपनी बात तो रखें।_


जी मित्र आपकी इसी पोस्ट से साबित हो गया की आप युवराज नहीं हो कृपया आपका जो प्रयोक्ता नाम है सदस्यो को बोले की आपको उसी से संभोदित करे मुफ्त मैं पोपुलर ओर सदस्यो को भ्रमित ना करे

----------


## calvitf

> _अहा हा हा हा… दोस्त,
> फोरमतांत्रिक या मंचतांत्रिक … कोई लोकतांत्रिक-वांत्रिक व्यवस्था मंचों पर नहीं चलती। यकीन ना हो तो किसी से भी पूछ सकते हैं।
> __रज्जो जी ने ये तो कभी नहीं कहा की वकील साहब बच्चे हैं।_:baby:





> वकील साहब ये मीठी मीठी  बातें रहने दो यहाँ/  आप के लायक सूत्र नहीं है ये/


????????????????????

----------


## AVF000

_ठीक और आगे…:)_


> जी मित्र आपकी इसी पोस्ट से साबित हो गया की आप युवराज नहीं हो कृपया आपका जो प्रयोक्ता नाम है सदस्यो को बोले की आपको उसी से संभोदित करे मुफ्त मैं पोपुलर ओर सदस्यो को भ्रमित ना करे


_
मित्र रचनाओं की ताकत बहुत ही जादा होती है और रचनाओं ने बडी-बडी क्रान्ति करवाई हैं।_



> ????????????????????

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> जी मित्र आपकी इसी पोस्ट से साबित हो गया की आप युवराज नहीं हो कृपया आपका जो प्रयोक्ता नाम है सदस्यो को बोले की आपको उसी से संभोदित करे मुफ्त मैं पोपुलर ओर सदस्यो को भ्रमित ना करे


???????????????????????????

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

जो जो सदस्य यहाँ फिजूल की बातों में नहीं पड़ता चाहते पर अपना मत रखना  चाहते हैं वो सिर्फ हाँ या ना कहकर निकल सकते हैं/ याद रखिये यदि आप हमारे  साथ नहीं हैं तो आप हमारे खिलाफ हैं/ यदि आप निगेटिव रेपो शुरू करवाने के  हक़ में नहीं है तो आप वहीँ है जिनके बारे में पिछले कुछ दिनों से चर्चाये  हो रही थी/ हा हा

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

> _
> फिर तो बात अधूरी रह गयी। यदि आईपी की बात करें तो बेवकूफी लगती है और यदि मैक की बात करें तो वो आप किसी भी सामान्य तरीके से पता नहीं लगा सकते।
> हमें नहीं लगता युवराज के लिये किसी सबूत की जरूरत होगी। हमारे लिये तो जितने मुँह उतनी बातें होती है दोस्त। फिर भी कभी शक हो तो आप जरूर दूर कर सकती हो।_



माफ कीजिएगा आपकी पोस्ट युवराज जी के स्टैंडर्ड की बिलकुल नहीं है, अपनी बात रखने के लिये माफी चाहूँगा[/QUOTE]




> जो मित्र फोरम के सुपर स्टार सदस्यो को किसी दूसरी आईडी से आके अपनी आईडी बताते है उनको नेगेटिव रेपो जरूर मिलना चाहिये अपनी पोस्ट से आईडी को स्ट्रॉंग बनाए ये नहीं की मुफ्त के रस्गुले गटक जाये


मतलब आप निगेटिव रेपो के हक़ में हैं/ एक धन्यवाद लीजिये और दुबारा लोगिन कीजिये आपने अपना काम कर दिया / हा हा

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> जो जो सदस्य यहाँ फिजूल की बातों में नहीं पड़ता चाहते पर अपना मत रखना  चाहते हैं वो सिर्फ हाँ या ना कहकर निकल सकते हैं/ याद रखिये यदि आप हमारे  साथ नहीं हैं तो आप हमारे खिलाफ हैं/ यदि आप निगेटिव रेपो शुरू करवाने के  हक़ में नहीं है तो आप वहीँ है जिनके बारे में पिछले कुछ दिनों से चर्चाये  हो रही थी/ हा हा


चिंता मत करो मैं आपके साथ हूँ,

----------


## Koffkongen

> _सही बात… और आगे…:)_





> _ठीक और आगे…:)_
> _
> मित्र रचनाओं की ताकत बहुत ही जादा होती है और रचनाओं ने बडी-बडी क्रान्ति करवाई हैं।_





> जो जो सदस्य यहाँ फिजूल की बातों में नहीं पड़ता चाहते पर अपना मत रखना  चाहते हैं वो सिर्फ हाँ या ना कहकर निकल सकते हैं/ याद रखिये यदि आप हमारे  साथ नहीं हैं तो आप हमारे खिलाफ हैं/ यदि आप निगेटिव रेपो शुरू करवाने के  हक़ में नहीं है तो आप वहीँ है जिनके बारे में पिछले कुछ दिनों से चर्चाये  हो रही थी/ हा हा


अपनी बात ही रख रहा हूँ ऐसे सदस्यो को तुरंत नेगेटिव देना चाहिये

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

*सीधी सी बात है की कोई मुझे पीट रहा है, और मैं उसे पीट भी न सकूँ...  चुपचाप पिटता रहूँ .......................यह कैसा न्याय है, पोलिस , नियम,  कोर्ट ये बाद की बातें हैं....(कभी समय पर नहीं आती )
इसलिए नकारात्मक अंक की सुविधा हमारा अधिकार है !*

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

> अपनी बात ही रख रहा हूँ ऐसे सदस्यो को तुरंत नेगेटिव देना चाहिये


तो आपका स्वागत ही है हुजूर/ किसी ner कुछ kaha aapko?

----------


## Koffkongen

> तो आपका स्वागत ही है हुजूर/ किसी ner कुछ kaha aapko?


नहीं नेगेटिव रेपों के पक्ष मैं हूँ दोस्त/

----------


## AVF000

_लगता है कि अब आपकी बात खत्म हो गयी !!!
इस प्रयोक्ता नाम(जो की हमेशा  अलग-अलग ही होते हैं। रियल नाम तो कई सदस्यों के एक से हो सकते हैं) को ना  ही हमने कभी चुना है। यह हमे प्रबंधन ने खुद प्रदान किया है और इसका प्रयोग  हमेशा से करते आ रहें हैं। आगे भी कुछ जानना हो तो प्रतिक्रिया दे सकते  हो।_


> जी मित्र आपकी इसी पोस्ट से साबित हो गया की  आप युवराज नहीं हो कृपया आपका जो प्रयोक्ता नाम है सदस्यो को बोले की आपको  उसी से संभोदित करे मुफ्त मैं पोपुलर ओर सदस्यो को भ्रमित ना करे

----------


## Koffkongen

> _लगता है कि अब आपकी बात खत्म हो गयी !!!
> इस प्रयोक्ता नाम(जो की हमेशा  अलग-अलग ही होते हैं। रियल नाम तो कई सदस्यों के एक से हो सकते हैं) को ना  ही हमने कभी चुना है। यह हमे प्रबंधन ने खुद प्रदान किया है और इसका प्रयोग  हमेशा से करते आ रहें हैं। आगे भी कुछ जानना हो तो प्रतिक्रिया दे सकते  हो।_


तो मित्र इतना तो पता होगा ही मंच पे रियल नाम से नहीं बल्कि आईडी नाम से पुकारा जाता है

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

सूत्र का नाम है नकारात्मक रेपो/ इसलिए विषय पर वापिस लोटा जाये/ pleez

----------


## AVF000

_इस बारे में पहले ही लिख चुका हूँ।_


> माफ कीजिएगा आपकी पोस्ट युवराज जी के स्टैंडर्ड की बिलकुल नहीं है, अपनी बात रखने के लिये माफी चाहूँगा


 _कोई नयी बात नहीं और पहले भी मिलते रहे हैं। जरूरी तो नहीं सभी मेरी ही बात का समर्थन करें? ना ही हम इस मंच के प्र*** ही हैं की सभी वाह-वाह करते रहें।_



> अपनी बात ही रख रहा हूँ ऐसे सदस्यो को तुरंत नेगेटिव देना चाहिये

----------


## AVF000

_अभी बहुत नये हो और कुछ समय मंच को दो खुद समझ जाओगे।_


> तो मित्र इतना तो पता होगा ही मंच पे रियल नाम से नहीं बल्कि आईडी नाम से पुकारा जाता है


_ओके जी…_



> सूत्र का नाम है नकारात्मक रेपो/ इसलिए विषय पर वापिस लोटा जाये/ pleez

----------


## groopji

पहले जब रेपो के साथ नाम दिखने कि सुविधा नहीं थी तो .... मै इसका विरोध करता था क्योकि किसी के नाम से कोई भी भी गोली मार जाता था 

किन्तु अब अगर ये व्यवस्था शुरू होती है तो मै इसका स्वागत करूँगा ....   क्योकि इस व्यबस्था से सच कहने और सहने की ताकत मिलेगी लोगों में 

आनंद तो तभी आता है जब आप कड़वा सच सुन कर उसे स्वीकार कर सके 


अगर ये व्यवस्था शुरू होती है तो मैं प्रबंधन का धन्यवाद अदा करूँगा 

अगर जड़ (प्रबंधन) ही सच्चाई सुनने की शक्ति रखेगी तभी ......................पेड़ (सभी सदस्य)  को भी आदत पडेगी

----------


## Jayeshh

हा हा हा........... आधा घंटा समय पसार हो गया.....मजा आया......... नेगेटिव शुरू करो..........

----------


## badboy123455

*हा जी नकारात्मक रेपो भी शुरू करो............*

----------


## ravi chacha

नेगेटिव शुरू करो................

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> *हा जी नकारात्मक रेपो भी शुरू करो............*


http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/show...73#post1342973


 कृपया वोट करें ! (नकारात्मक रेपो के लिए )

----------


## AVF000

_सच कहा… हमे भी ऐसे ही सपने आते हैं।_


> अरे कोण साथी किसके साथी/ सब रेपो के साथी हैं ये/ हा हा

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

repo  kya  होता है ?............ ha ha ha .....

----------

